# Lüfterdrehzahlen regeln mit Mainboard ASUS P5NE-Sli ?



## Spongebob2205 (26. Juni 2008)

*Lüfterdrehzahlen regeln mit Mainboard ASUS P5NE-Sli ?*

Hallo!

Ich habe einen C2D 6600(@2,9),ein ASUS P5NE-SLi und habe einen neuen CPU-Kühler installiert!(Scythe Andy Master)
Jetzt ist meine Frage, wie ich bei diesem  und meine anderen Lüftern(Gehäuse) die Drehzahlen regeln bzw. senken kann?
Alle Lüfter verfügen über 3pin Stecker und mit einer Software scheint es nicht zu gehen(Speedfan)!?
Weiß allerdings auch nicht, ob und wie es mit dem BIOS meines Board`s geht!
Kann ich es überhaupt mit einem ASUS P5NE-SLi machen!
Wie gesagt,habe ich auch die CPU mittels BIOS übertaktet,aber trotzdem würde ich gerne die Drehzahlen meiner Lüfter etwas drosseln!!
Kann mir da jemend helfen???

Gruß MM


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen regeln mit Mainboard ASUS P5NE-Sli ?*

Wenn du deine Lüfter regulieren möchtest kannst du höchstens eine Lüftersteuerung einbauen. Oder es gibt Widerstände die man dazwischenbasteln kann damit sie auf 7V nur noch laufen. Einige neuere Cpulüfter haben einen 4pol Molex, dort wird die Geschwindigkeit vom Bios gesteuert (automatisch und abhängig von der Temperatur).
Ich vermute mal das dein Board ein P5N32-E SLi ist. Ich setze für meine Lüfter z. B. den Zalman ZM-MFC2 ein (ca. 50€) gibt natürlich auch preiswertere.
Softwareseitig zum regulieren kenn ich so jetzt nichts, wüsste auch nicht wie das funktionieren sollte muss ja auch von der Hardware unterstützt sein.

Gruß


----------



## Wolf2660 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen regeln mit Mainboard ASUS P5NE-Sli ?*

Es geht auch ohne irgendwelche Widerstände dazwischen zu basteln. Siehe hier. Oder eben eine Lüftersteuerung wie diese.

MfG


----------

